# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  [Review] Asus Maximus VI IMPACT

## 513minh89

Chắc hẳn các bác biết đến dòng ROG của ASUS qua những con mobo to nạc với mấy miếng tản mosfet hầm hố, nhưng còn mobo size nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh thì sao? Nhỏ thì ROG cũng có, là dòng Gene kết hợp 2 trường phái gaming và ép xung. Gene thì nhỏ rồi, nhưng với dân HTPC thì nó vẫn còn khá to.:nosebleed: Để giải quyết nhu cầu đó thì ASUS quyết định làm ra con hàng Maximus VI Impact với cái size có thể nói là thuộc hàng nhỏ nhắn dễ thương.:beauty:

Nhỏ thì nhỏ nhưng khả năng của nó đi được tới đâu và có xứng đáng nằm trong gia đình ROG không thì qua bài review nho nhỏ của mình sẽ rõ.:gach:


​​Phụ kiện đi kèm gồm: 1 đĩa driver, 1 sách hướng dẫn, 2 dây kết nối SATA, 1 thiết bị mở rộng Wifi go, 1 card âm thanh tiêu chuẩn SupremeFX.

​


ASUS Maximus VI Impact trang bị 2 khe cấm RAM, 1 khe cấm card màn hình, 4 cổng SATA.




​Khu vực cổng kết nối I/O gồm:


4 cổng USB 2.0
4 cổng USB 3.0
1 cổng DVI
1 Display port
1 Bios Plashback
1 cổng eSATA


1 Display port
1 clear Bios.



*Bench Mark:*
_Test Setup:_
Giản lược:




​_Bench Mark:_
_3DMark 11 Performance Test
_


​_3DMark Vantage Performance Test_



​_3DMark Cloud Gate_



​_3DMark Ice Storm_



​_3DMark Ice Storm Extreme_



​_AIDA64_
_CPU Queen
_

​_Memory Read
_

​_ Memory Write
_

​
_Memory Copy_


​
_Wprime 1024M_



​_Cinebench 10._



​* Cinebench 11.5*


​
_Crysis 2 Adrenaline's Benchmark Tool_



​_Metro Last Light Benchmark_



​_Resident Evil 6 Benchmark_



​

_Ép xung:_


​_Bench mark Ép xung:_
_3DMark 11 Performance Test_



​_3DMark Vantage Performance Test_



​_3DMark Cloud Gate_



​_3DMark Ice Storm_



​_3DMark Ice Storm Extreme_



​_AIDA64_
CPU Queen


​Memory Read



​Memory Write


​Memory Copy


​_Wprime 1024M_


​_Cinebench 10._


​_Cinebench 11.5_



​_Crysis 2 Adrenaline's Benchmark Tool_



​_Metro Last Light Benchmark_


​_Resident Evil 6 Benchmark_



​_Ưu và nhược điểm của sản phẩm:_
_1/ Ưu điểm:_



Thiết kế quá nhỏ gọn, không chiếm nhiều khộng gian.Hội tụ đầy đủ các tính năng cũng như các công nghệ của dòng ROG.Cho phép điều chỉnh các thông số để việc OC đạt kết quả cao nhất có thể.mini-ITX nhưng trang bị đủ WIFI a/b/g/n/ac 2 băng tần + Bluetooth + Card sound gắn rời.
Khả năng ép xung ram lên cao.
_2/ Nhược điểm:_

Giá cũng không rẻ lắm.
quá nhỏ, phải tháo card sound và miniPCIe combo khi đo điện trên main.

----------


## chothuevanphonggiare

*Trả lời: [Review] Asus Maximus VI IMPACT*

mainboard nhìn good, thiết kế nhỏ, thông số benchmark cao, ưu điểm nhiều:wacko:

----------

